# no heat unless car is at high rpm



## Blain Mater (Jun 10, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze is not blowing heat unless car is at high rpm. When idling it blows cold air,when driving,I have to drop a gear at highway speed to get any heat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Cruze's engine is very efficient and really doesn't make that much extra heat. How long after starting your car are you trying to get cabin heat?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, what are your outside temps, do you turn you heat on full blast he second you start the car, and are you starting from a snow/frost covered car? Here @ 26*F in a snow/frost covered car it takes me 12 mins to get usable heat and 38 to become **** on earth. From a heated garage it only takes 9 mins to get usable and 19 to feel uncomfortable. No idle time outside of clearing the windows off. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Blain Mater (Jun 10, 2012)

I drive the car for for 20 miles and it still does not change,after I warm it up in the driveway for 10 min. It will only give me heat after car is warm,if I use the auto shift,and drop to 5th gear and increase the rpm,then it will give me heat. once I slow down again it will blow cold air,after I have driven the car at highway speed for 30 min.


----------



## Blain Mater (Jun 10, 2012)

I think I may have a water pump issue. the car only has 32,000 kms on it,about 13,000 miles.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

sounds like a stuck thermostat to me.. But, water pump could also be the cause.. The water pump recall, tells the tech to replace both.. However, a newer updated version says that unless the pump looks and is leaking really bad, not to replace.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You are either very low on coolant or the thermostat is stuck in the open position......start with coolant level.
If low, top off and go on a leak hunt....pay particular attention to the area below the water pump pully.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Some Cruzes have had defective electronic thermostats, and it sounds like yours is one of them.

Lots of people complain about crummy heat in the 1.4's in the winter, but this isn't normal...it should heat up and stay warm unless you're blowing the heater on full-speed, and especially when going down the road in 6th gear (above 1500 RPM).


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah the Dealer replaced the thermostat in me cruzen already . Warranty repair .


----------



## Blain Mater (Jun 10, 2012)

I am taking to the dealer today,so we will see. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Brian v, 

I am glad to see your concern has been resolved. Blain Mater, I look forward to your update as well. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bshelton (Dec 30, 2013)

I am having the same problem I have to have my car above 3,000 rpms for it to even blow out warm air I need to take it to the dealership but I work the same hours they do


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bshelton said:


> I am having the same problem I have to have my car above 3,000 rpms for it to even blow out warm air I need to take it to the dealership but I work the same hours they do


A machine will not forgive that logic......sounds like it has given you fair warning.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

bshelton said:


> I am having the same problem I have to have my car above 3,000 rpms for it to even blow out warm air I need to take it to the dealership but I work the same hours they do


No Saturdays off to schedule ahead? Luckily mine open the same time I get off night shift. I take it in and crash in the chair with a cup of coffee getting cold. Worse case take a half day or pto. 

In short, A dead car can cause you to miss work(call off) vs schedule off in advance.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bshelton (Dec 30, 2013)

Unfortantly I work every day but Sunday but I just dug into it myself and I have a coolant leak I just need to find out where


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, get the ststem topped back off and run it a bit.
Pay particular attention to the area immediatly below and behind the water pump pully area.

We've seen many pump failures.

Rob


----------



## bshelton (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you it will keep a eye on it


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bshelton said:


> Thank you it will keep a eye on it


Um no, don't just keep an eye on it. You need to get your car fixed even if that means taking a day off work. Why wait until your car is broke down on the side of the road? Waiting you may end up taking more time off work just to get things fixed.


----------



## The Man (Aug 4, 2013)

Check your radiator fluid, make sure its filled


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Man said:


> Check your radiator fluid, make sure its filled


There is no way to check the radiator fluid level directly. The Cruze only has a single fill point for engine coolant and that's the surge tank. The car does a very good job of removing air from the coolant system as you drive.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Um no, don't just keep an eye on it. You need to get your car fixed even if that means taking a day off work. Why wait until your car is broke down on the side of the road? Waiting you may end up taking more time off work just to get things fixed.


Yep you also damage more parts and lengthen downtime. A thermostat and pump now vs warped head and head gasket replacement cost at the minimum. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

If the water temp gauge gets up to normal operating temp while driving down the highway 65-70 mph, but not while driving through the city,to me sounds like the thermostat is operating.If it is not reaching operating temp while going down the highway then it might be the thermostat.

This car reminds me of my old diesel.If you keep the revs up you should get heat. Now the two other cars 06 CTS 2.8L and the 02 S-10 4.3L the water temp gauge gets up to normal operating temp even if i am driving in the city and plenty of heat.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even in city driving the coolant temp should reach normal operating temps.


----------



## JohnnyV (Dec 17, 2013)

My wife is starting to have this issue with her 2012 LS+. When cruising down the highway with the heat set lower and the fan speed on 2, it will reach normal operating temps. But if she cranks the heat and cranks the fan setting the temp gauge actually lowers and goes down to around 1/4, that's even while doing 80km/h on the highway.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine does that too during the warm up period. The heater core seems to cool the motor down, which make sense. Mine still puts out warm air when this happens and after the motor fully warms up the temp gauges stays near the middle of the dial no matter how hard you run the heat. I guess I'm saying it's normal.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I just returned from a trip up north where sub zero temps took my Cruze 20 minutes to get heat after sitting in the cold. That's just not right considering everybody elses car heated up in 5 or so minutes. On a good note the trip averaged 39 mpg hwy with four passengers and a trunk full of luggage.


----------

